# Consolas Virtuales y Ejectuar Orden [Solucionado]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

Ante todo pido disculpas por no saber como consultar esto. Sucede que actualice a KDE 4.6.2 (desde KDE 4.4) y desde entonces cuando hago ALT +F2 me aparece arriba el cuadrito para ejecutar orden pero me voy a una consola virtual automaticamente, perdiendo el entorno, logro volver pero es muy molesto. Antes debia de ejectuar ALT+FF2 para ejecutar un comando y CTRL + ALT + F2 para ir la consola virtual. Hace dias estoy viendo donde puede estar el problema y no logro encontrarlo.

Copio mi /etc/conf.d/xdm

```
# We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | kdm-4.3 | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

#

# KDE-specific note:

# - If you are using kdeprefix go with "kdm-4.Y", e.g. "kdm-4.3".

#     You can find possible versions by looking at the directories in /usr/kde/.

# - Else, if you are using KDE 3 enter "kdm-3.5"

# - Else, if you are using KDE 4 enter "kdm" without a version

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

Mi /etc/inittab

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhp

l1:1:wait:/sbin/rc single   

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot  

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot -dk

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# new-style single-user   

su0:S:wait:/sbin/rc single

su1:S:wait:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux 

c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

[/code]

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Jun 25, 2011 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bueno me gustaria saber donde se configura que CTRL + ALT + F* sea una consola virtual? Creo que si resuelvo eso resuelvo el problema, es muy raro y ademas a nadie le sucede (solo encontre un caso y no me orienta en nada)

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno me gustaria saber donde se configura que CTRL + ALT + F* sea una consola virtual?

 

creo que no se puede decir que se "configure", pero esto se define en el inittab como ya has comentado.

Lo que puedes hacer es que no funcione la combinación CTRL + ALT + Fx añadiendo :

```
Option "DontVTSwitch"
```

a la sección ServerFlags del xorg.conf.

No es lo que buscas pero igual como solución temporal el alt+f2 vuelve a funcionar como se espera ... que conste que a mi pasó lo mismo con gnome hace tiempo pero supongo que en alguna actualización se solucionó el tema ya que no me ha vuelto a pasar.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

cuando estas en las consolas, alt + f* te lleva a otra consola o a las x si es f7 por defecto

cuando estas en la vt7, con xorg cagado, alt+f se reserva a menu, cerrar app, ejecutar comando,......

ctrl+alt+f* te lleva a las consolas, eso es lo normal.

te diria que lo que tenes es un problema en ~/.kde4.

alt+f2 es un atajo a ejecutar comando, lo editas desde el systemsettings si no me confundo, es un atajo global.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias por las respuestas. Tuve mucho problemas con KDe 4.6, parece que estoy en Windows con estas cosas.

Ahora no solo me pasa lo que me venia pasando, sino que la tecla de Windows me mueve entre las consolas virtuales y la grafica (entre VT1, VT2, VT3, VT4, VT7, VT12)

Me tiene harto, quiero ejecutar como Dios manda!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Se soluciono el problema. Tengo otros ahora! ja.

Bueno resulta que quite XDM del inicio, de ahi ejecutaba KDM. Hice un script para arrancar KDM y problema solucionado, tambien me quito el error que da cuando se autentica automaticamente KDE.

Les agradezco a todos y espero dejen de aparecer problemas con KDE, la verdad es un desastre, me mato leyendo todo y haciendolo de la mejor manera y aún asi tengo inconvenientes.

----------

